# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Zatvorena tema, zašto?

## aleksandra70vanja

zašto je zatvorena tema "Što čitaju?" na 9-13 godina?

----------


## Mima

Vjerojatno ove knjige što čoksa spominje nisu u skladu sa politikom foruma .. ne znam, možda se udruga Roda protivi istraživanju na štakorima.
Ili su ipak u pitanju nespretni prstići  :Wink:

----------


## sirius

Na moderatorskom panelu vrlo lako bez namjere zakljucamo temu ako tipkamo sa mobitela.
 :Smile: 
Otkljucala.

----------


## čokolada

Mislim da sam ja bila ta biserka, laptop mi je stariji od djece, a i zamjenski punjač mu izgleda ne odgovara pa kad je u struji, miš vodi samostalan život  :Rolling Eyes:  . Nisam to ni primijetila, tu sam moderator pa mogu pisati i po zaključanoj temi  :Laughing:  .

----------

